# Struts, direct browser output



## tom76 (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ich schreibe zur Zeit eine Web-Applikation mit Struts. Ich möchte gerne ein PDF generieren und dies direkt in der response zurückgeben.
Natürlich spielt mir nun das ActionMapping einen Streich.

Weiss jemand wie ich dass machen kann, resp. wie ich das struts-config konfigurieren muss.

Gruss 
tom76


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2004)

Du kannst glaube ich null als forward zurückgeben


----------



## tom76 (16. Mai 2004)

Danke für den Typ.

Hat geklappt!

Gruss Tom76


----------

